# wire Dachshund puppies 7 weeks old



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

These little beauties are 7 weeks old,They are definatly keeping us all on our toes 
sorry about the pics but they would not keep still long enough to get a good pic


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awwhh.. The pictures are great. I love dachshunds, they just have this little cute faces with their little button eyes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics, they are very cute pups


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwwwwww I want one!


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

They look really healthy I bet they are all booked, hope they all have lovely homes,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how cute are they,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i want one to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

lol they are so cute....me and my daughta laffed at the one in the first pic on the rite, he's fluffy lil hairdo lol.


----------

